

Geekli.st gets $600k to build a place for geeks to get noticed. - techwraith
http://techcrunch.com/2011/10/26/geekli-st-gets-600k-to-give-geeks-a-place-to-brag/

======
allantyoung
If this company can pull it off, it'll have something far more substantive
than a resume or profile on LinkedIn. As an art, software engineering lends
itself to opinions and kudos from the community. As a science, software
engineering lends itself to measurable outcomes and approximations of
difficulty and impact. I'd much rather look for talent through Geekli.st than
through Monster, Craigslist, or LinkedIn.

Disclaimer: I know the founders and am crossing my fingers for their success.

------
pramit
Sounds similar to Honestpage.com, where you can share things you want to be
remembered for in life.

------
donwb
Well deserved! Good to see a solid idea get funded..

------
stefanhoth
Geekli.st is awesome! Congratz!

------
meshin
Sounds like a win!

------
sdwrage
Very nice :)

------
georgeism
Great news!

------
brennannovak
Word!

